# Small Hole in Betta's Tail



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey, I was watching my betta's just nowand noticed a small hole in the tale of my first betta. Could this be due to flaring so much at the new guy? How should I go about taking care of him? He's just as energetic and curious as usual, going up to my fingers when I was doing water tests to see if I had food.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 g.
What temperature is your tank? 79-80 F
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Separated in half with another betta on the other side

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets during the week (New Life Spectrum) and bloodworms on the weekend
How often do you feed your betta fish? One to two times a day, usually 2-3 pellets each time (on weekends 2 bloodworms each time)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% approx.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? I put in plant fertilizer and a water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite:0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7.6
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? A small hole in his tale
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Hasn't changed at all, other than being more flashy since I divided the tank and put the new guy in
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 15 minutes ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I haven't, just did water testing and plan to do a water change (missed the scheduled one yesterday)
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Nope
How old is your fish (approximately)? I got him a few weeks ago, don't know past that


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

It's probably just because of the new guy.. keep his water clean and it'll heal up, they'll get used to each other after a day or two.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks  But I left to do an errand and I got home to find the new guy in Little Guy's side =_= I filled the water too high. *sigh* So Little Guy got his tail torn up pretty bad. Should I do more frequent water changes until it's healed up? I just did one today and usually the next would be on Sunday. Should it maybe be 25% every other day now?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh dear! D: At least he's alive.

Uhh, I think that would be okay.. you might even want to make it a 50% chance every other day just to be super sure, but I'm not completely positive. You can add aquarium salt (I believe it's one tablespoon to 10 gallons) to help stave off infection.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the help  He seems ok, still flaring and acting like the boss. Kratos (the wall jumping [email protected]@) seems fine too. I'll add some salt tonight


----------

